# Suche Computer Bild Spiele und PC Games Cd\'s und DVD\'s



## Shanyara (24. Oktober 2010)

Dann Versuche ich es mal auf diesem Wege....

Ich suche noch alte und neue Cd's Bzw. DVD's von Spielezeitschriften, da meine komplette sammlung beim Umzug weg gekommen ist 

Liebe Grüße

Shan


----------



## Kreon (24. Oktober 2010)

Hätte PcGames CDs von 98-2004 (ca.) im Angebot. Evtl. auch noch Jahrgang 97. CD müssten in sehr gutem Zustand sein. Zum größten Teil im Jewel Case.
Interesse?


----------



## Civi- (26. Oktober 2010)

Habe auch noch über 100 CD/ DVDs aus den letzten 15 Jahren (teilweise auch mit Heft Vollversionen). Bei Interesse PM an mich, 10 Euro + Versand.
Bei Interesse mache ich auch gern ein Foto


----------



## mkay87 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch noch genug hier rumliegen, wenn du eine Liste willst kann ich sie gerne anfertigen


----------



## sammelsucht (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab bei meinen Eltern in Kisten noch ne große Sammlung mit primär GameStar und PCGames Jahrgängen. Auch von vor 2000. Bei Interesse kann ich mal eine Liste davon zusammen stellen.

Besteht nur Interesse an den CDs oder auch die Hefte?


----------

